# Kimber vs. Para



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Ok, I am in the coming months, going to get my first 1911. I just want some opinions on which of these manufactures have the best quality gun.
I'm not partial to any one nor know much about 1911 style semi-autos.

I am looking at either Kimber or Para.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

OMG, what a decision! I'm going to enjoy watching your decision proccess...
It's got to be nice knowing you can't make a wrong decision.

(What ever you do, don't listen to js, he's _got _to be biased at the moment...) :-D


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, js just had to post that Kimber and further fuel my passion for a Kimber. I do plan on carrying what ever I get. Compact or fullsize, makes no difference right now. I gots da 1911 fever :smt078


----------



## trio (May 8, 2006)

grrr......erm....


my momma always said if you can't say nothing nice say nothing at all

soooooo


nothing at all


8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are spotty reviews and complaints on both companies. But, I prev had a Kimber, and it was very accurate. Now that Kimber has gone back to the internal extractor design, I would buy a Kimber if I ever bought another 1911, although the Smith and Wesson 1911s are right up there too. 

S&W has some awesome customer sevice, and I have rarely read anything neg said about them.


----------



## jonathon (May 8, 2006)

Kimber or S&W, both are high quality, and made in the US 8)


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

L8models said:


> Yeah, js just had to post that Kimber and further fuel my passion for a Kimber.












:twisted:


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I am happy to announce that Kimber is my pick hands down and I have narrowed it down to one of these (for time being) atleast. These are beautiful weapons.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Kimber


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

Be aware that the the finish on the blackened steel doesn't seem to be as durable. It scratches very easily.


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

No contest, KIMBER Series I's all the way~! :-D


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

Kimber. I have a Pro Carry that I do in fact carry. Never had an issue. I want an all steel Kimber next. It is good to see Kimber getting the respect they deserve on this forum.


----------

